# New to weightlifting...



## pichardop1986 (May 31, 2012)

I need advice I just started lifting...I want size..


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2012)

pichardop1986, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to IM! You should check out the stickys


----------



## M O N E Y (May 31, 2012)

^^^

Damn she's hot.


----------



## brazey (May 31, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (May 31, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## pichardop1986 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## Shamrock. (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------

